# Walmart Betta



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

So I went to Walmart today and saw this. There was lots of them in this state. At this same Walmart on 4 different days I went in and I saw the same dead fish on the shelf. It took me 4 times of saying something for them to remove the dead fish. It was so upsetting.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

That one has some serious potential...


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I have to wait to get another Betta. This is the only healthy one. The rest were lethargic. The people at this walmart get mad when I unstack cups because when they stack them they do not do it in a way where the air hole is not covered.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

That fish would for a good spawn log Read


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I want this one so bad! I feel like I should get it! But I have to wait. I don't even have a tank set up or circulated and I have to ok it with my roomie.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Doesn't take long to set up a tank....any temp tank/bowl would be better than that cup. But the talking to the roomie part should be done. Sorry for being a bad influence


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Right? I gotta talk her into it! I hope soon!  I need to find an ornament for him. I would name him Kuzco or Kronk.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah he's pretty I'd breed him with a cambodian just to see what would come from it


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't breed right now. No space in my college dorm room.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Tell your roomate to sleep on the floor lol


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha. She would totally love that! Not haha. Plus I have no females. So for right now I have just 1 male and one 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I started with a 1.5 my betta had no problems contrary to popular belief a betta can be housed there esp when the alternative is a plastic cup at walmart however bigger is always better esp when there isn't a heater but college dorms can't really fit anything other then that what it lacks in size you try and make up for with love I gave him a 50% Water change every 4 days tank was always crystal clear


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Right? He is soo happy. Kannon is my baby boy. However. His tank i always 74-76 and so someone suggested a heater. He doesn't mind his water temp and I don't want to mess with his water now that he is assimilated to what he has already. And I really would like this one!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Two bettas is totally reasonable. Obviously, I am beyond reasonable .


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I hope you do get him don't forget to post pictures if you do! And who cares what Walmart thinks about you moving the cups around they get paid by the hour if anything your doing the employees a favor


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I hopefully will get him! I hope he is still there when I go back.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

When are you going back?


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure yet. I have classes for the rest of the day today and most of tomorrow.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope you do! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

All depends on the roomie. I gotta try and talk to her more. We had other suite drama with fish and this girl not taking care of her Betta and other fish so we were waiting for me to get another til that was resolved because they wanted her to give up the betta to me.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Went to Walmart last night and he was gone. Sad day. I hope he got a good home.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah didn't think he would take long to sell that was a nice fish for wallmart standards my Walmart doesn't even sell bettas


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Me either. I did however see some customer open up fish food and stuff it in one of the betta's cups well I found the evidence the water was all nasty and there was flakes all over the top of the cup. It was red crown tail.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Little did they know that they were doing more harm then good the food will rot in that cup smh if your going to feed it bring it home A + for efford D- for knowing how to properly care for a fish


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

If your really looking for another betta my Elephant Ear needs a good home I'm stocking my tank with Line Bred Thai Bettas and could really use the extra space I wouldn't even charge you think about it


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Only one and its my Avatar he's a chill betta loves his plant


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh I can't really see him


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

He's healthy great appitite I've taken very good care of him since as of this minute he's the only pet in the house still will if I have too loves blood worms staple diet pellet he doesn't do well with a current of any kind will come up to you follow your finger flares at other bettas I will put him in my 29 gallon if I really have to but like I said I have a lot of packages coming in a breeding pair of hmpks and a Giant following right after so he's not going back into a cup but if you want him pm me your e mail address and I will send you a better picture


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I have to try and talk my roommate into it. And if someone else wants him they can have him.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah I'm not advertising not in a hurry to get rid of him if he can go to someone out of luck it is what it is other then that I can always put a 4th slot in my divide I was trying to go Boy Girl Boy Girl since I'm taking my hobby to the next lvl with breeding I have the room and time and with the stock I have on the way it won't be an issue at all finding home for these guys think about offers on the table


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

If you mind me asking are you a male or a female?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

The doctor told my mother its a boy lol


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok haha. I have been thinking you might be a guy haha. 
I am a girl. College life is great. 
I can't wait to be outta college have my own place.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I hear that I went to Hofstra graduated in 06 don't remember much good times now I buy fish lol


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Dang I feel so young! Lol. I am only 19. I can only keep two fish and I got stuff for my next one just gotta talk the roommate into letting get mine sooner. I am hoping when I am older to have my own photography business and have fish breeding on the side. Just hope that I find more people my age who enjoy bettas just as much as I do.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm not that old I'm only 31 smh I am old holy crap ughh Yeah its a nice hobby they probably have a fish club in your state you should check it out and I've been e mailing back and fourth with a breeder who sends me pictures of the fish he Auctions on Aquabid before he puts them up he gives me first choice before they go up so when you are ready for that day when you want a nice betta find a breeder you can establish a relationship with and take it from there


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I live in between two states right now. I just hope I find another person my age who likes Bettas just as much as me. And I will be 20 soon. Can't wait!


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sure you are and I'm sure you will


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Ehh. I don't talk to many people around here though. I kind of hope I can find people who are like me though.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

MissMicki said:


> Dang I feel so young! Lol. I am only 19. I can only keep two fish and I got stuff for my next one just gotta talk the roommate into letting get mine sooner. I am hoping when I am older to have my own photography business and have fish breeding on the side. Just hope that I find more people my age who enjoy bettas just as much as I do.


It's hard finding people who like bettas, or fish in general. Especially in high school for some reason. Photography, nice. I wanted to do that, but I'm planning to be a graphic designer once I graduate and go to college.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

What college are you thinking of going to? 
I am going to this all girls college, which I don't really mind but it is quite interesting. I am double majoring in business and art. Fun stuff! But I love art. I sooooo love it!


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

MissMicki said:


> What college are you thinking of going to?
> I am going to this all girls college, which I don't really mind but it is quite interesting. I am double majoring in business and art. Fun stuff! But I love art. I sooooo love it!


I don't really know, but I might go to University of North Texas or Texas Women's University since they're the closest. I live in a college town, so that's nice.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I got an amazing scholarship for this place. You should look into Cottey College! I love it here. 5 Star Chef. Send you to Europe for a week your second year.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

MissMicki said:


> Dang I feel so young! Lol. I am only 19. I can only keep two fish and I got stuff for my next one just gotta talk the roommate into letting get mine sooner. I am hoping when I am older to have my own photography business and have fish breeding on the side. Just hope that I find more people my age who enjoy bettas just as much as I do.


It is hard to find younger people into fish keeping(and somehow harder to find other girls into it). I just turned 20 in November and I'm up to 6 boys lol. Forums are easier to find people into bettas than in real life, sadly. It's sort of a niche hobby. You're in good company here at least with how enthusiastic people are about their bettas here.


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't wait to get another betta! I get him in two weeks. My mom is actually gonna help me pick my next one out.


----------

